# Finishing cherry with Waterlox



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all.
I am a newbie at finishing. I have a cherry table I recently built and have been using Waterlox sealer/finish as a wipe on finish. I have applied three layers of finish by hand. Looking at it under good light it is obviously slightly uneven. I assume it will need several more coats but how do I smooth it all out in the end?
Reading Waterlox's web site they talk about how to apply it on floors or countertops but I wonder if those directions are the best for a wood like cherry.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Waterlox is a whole family of finishes. The one you are describing is their original tung oil,phenolic resin varnish thinned to a wiping varnish. While this thinned varnish is almost bomb proof it requires about three applications to equal one brushed on. After three wipe on coats I would suggest you lightly sand with 320g on a sanding block,vacuum the dust and then wipe with mineral spirits. Ahter it dries do it again. 

Good Luck
Jerry


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

jerrymayfield said:


> Waterlox is a whole family of finishes. The one you are describing is their original tung oil,phenolic resin varnish thinned to a wiping varnish. While this thinned varnish is almost bomb proof it requires about three applications to equal one brushed on. After three wipe on coats I would suggest you lightly sand with 320g on a sanding block,vacuum the dust and then wipe with mineral spirits. Ahter it dries do it again.
> 
> Good Luck
> Jerry


Thanks for the input.
How about after the last coat? Any sanding then or buffing to smooth that last coat out? Guess I have a number of more coats to put on as a wipe on finish.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Usually needs to be sanded with a very fine paper, about 320g.

Jerry


----------

